# Phantom Posts



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2006)

This has happened to me a regularly.

I use the New Posts function.  Scrolling down, I see a new post for a thread and click on it and usually see the post.  However, sometimes, I see a post and can't get to it to read it.  The click on the last post button takes me to the first post.

The current example is the Shrimp vs. prawns thread.  The new posts listing shows a post from Jennyema.  I can't pull it up.  There is a page 1 of 2 icon but clicking on page 2 takes me to page one.

If I select jennyema's name and click on "show all posts..."  I can see the begfinning of it but can't get it to display.

Something is stuck and needs a squirt of oil to loosen it up.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 21, 2006)

This has happened to me several times. It will show the last post as, let's say, middie, when I click on last page, middies doesn't show up at all. It's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 21, 2006)

that really makes middie mad too. i think she's gonna jump up and punch one of the admins in the knee the next time that happens...  

(j/k middie. you know we love you.)


----------



## jennyema (Feb 21, 2006)

I was reporting what the Legal Seafood people have to say about prawns since it was on my placemat last week. Placemats being a vital source for my information.

And NO, I cannot see it either!


----------



## middie (Feb 21, 2006)

roflmao bucky. thanks for the laugh


----------



## Alix (Feb 21, 2006)

This has happened to me lots. It usually happens at the bottom of a page. I can generally fix it by hitting reply and then scrolling down to read the most recent post. Then if *I* post, both will usually show up. Not sure what that glitch is, but it has been around a while.


Edit: I just did this and now it shows up.


----------



## licia (Feb 21, 2006)

I thought it was just me.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2006)

All fixed.  Thanks, Alix!

It happens when the phantom post is the first one on a new page.  I'm going to remember the 'add a post' trick for next time.


----------

